# My build of a lumber storage cart to get my workshop organized



## Daniel80 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hey guys,

I just made it to finish my lumber storage cart.
Since my workshop is pretty small I always had to deal with cluttered lumber in my shop which was extremly frustrating.
Also searching for a piece was also pretty annoying.

For this reasons these were my requirements for the storage:

- large vertical support to avoid bending of taller pieces
- organization/sorting of lumber
- plenty of space
- good accessibility
- retaining a small base

so this is my design result: (<would like to have the picture shown here not as attachment, how can I do this?>)


If you are interested, I have made a video about the build with 3D plans included:






I would like to know what you think? How do you store your lumber?
I think in general it's a matter of available space you have in or around your shop...

Hope you like it 

Daniel


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow great job on the video Daniel , and I like your cart idea a lot , great design .
That's a nice looking shop you built there . I see you even have an overhead DC system for your table saw .


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Great video and well done cart !



Gary


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

You have more room than I. Nice cart. I've been thinking of taking out half of a counter across the end of the shop to make room for storage. Largest sheets I'll store there are 5' x 5'. The counter has just become a junk collector.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Well done Daniel, you're really good. Thanks for the video, it was great. I do wish I was better at Sketchup, you've it figured out.


Bryan


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very useful.


----------



## Daniel80 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hey guys,

really appreciating your responses, thanks.

Sadly my shop is so tiny that I even can't feed my table saw with more than a 4' pieces because I just have not enough room in front and behind the saw 
Therefore I have to use my Festool plunge saw...
@Rick: Thanks man, I do the best I can with the limited space in my shop and I am still improving . Yes, the overhead dustcollection works pretty well, in my dust collection video I show how I modified my blade guard...
@Brian: Thanks, for me this was the first time using Sketchup. When I started using it, for me it was not too much self explaining. I spent about 2 hours for learning the basics for doing this plan. I had to watch several tutorials because non of em even could provide all simple basics I needed for this project. You inspired me to do a video tutorial for the basics to accomplish a plan like I did, thanks.


Daniel


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

nice, I like the small footprint!

I built one that has a 4'x8' footprint. Even with 6" wheels it's a bear to move because of so much weight. (and lack of places to move it to in a two car garage)


----------



## Daniel80 (Jan 21, 2017)

Yes, you are right even in my size it's hard to move if loaded. I am thinking about attaching some handles for this reason.


----------

